# Open consensus run leaderless land



## hobbes (Jan 16, 2018)

MISSION STATEMENT
To provide land for individuals, families, and travelers to learn, teach, and experiment in a variety of sustainable and self sufficient living skills.
To be a place where those that want to help others can themselves prosper through profit share, in a community that provides a more wholesome and earth friendly alternative lifestyle.
To assist and encourage the application of these skills and ideas in our surrounding communities, and amongst our neighbors.
To establish a network of these (similar/ like-minded) communities across the country and beyond, which function as way-stations for travelers, as well as hubs of learning and empowerment for a sustainable future.
To be fun, but family friendly, while adhering to a positive work ethic that acknowledges the value of our neighbors, and our community as a whole.
To be as inclusive, fair, and efficient as possible while keeping a productive pace. To hold ourselves to a high standard therefore setting a good example.


----------



## Jerrell (Jan 17, 2018)

Is Calvin okay with this?


----------



## hobbes (Jan 18, 2018)

its a surprise


----------

